# Wood Burl question for the wood folks



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Question for the wood workers here.....

I'm having a few ac of land cleared in a few weeks.

Their is a large "Burl" I'm going to cut down today, it's a sweet gum tree and the burl is a large one .

I'm going to cut it as high above the burl as I can, maybe 10' and 7-8' below the burl then stand it up in the barn to dry ...

Question is what might this be worth ?? I have seen pieces like this used for lots of things like a spiral staircase pole, etc....

I did post it on CL locally but don't think it will move around here....

Is this worth the trouble or is it more firewood.... is it worth 500$ or nothing ....

Anyone have a use for it I might could figure a way to ship it ???

Thanks

Chris


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Firewood......


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Figured as much, I'm going to save it anyway maybe someone can use it, their sort of rare around here this big....

I wouldn't mind giving it away if someone has a good use for it, I hate to get rid of something that took nature so long to make and is usable/unique ....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've taken some nice pecan trees down that I cut out a section to lathe only to turn around and burn years later.......hard to do


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Too bad the butt section isn't bigger. Up here a lot of hard maple burl are used to make bar tops and coffee tables. Need a 20" minimum slab though.

Something that size you could probably make into clock slabs or trophy bases.
May be more trouble than it's worth but only you can make that call.


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

if you were to cut along the grain in 2" slabs or so it would make some really interesting looking "live edge" coffee or end table tops. I like working with wood but don't get to do much of it. Also don't really have the tools for more than rough carpentry like framing and simple workbenches and stuff.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

This thing is a little bigger than it looks, guess I need to measure it...

I said it was a gum tree but looking more me thinks it's a cherry tree... will ask google later.....

Haven't cut it down yet, have put the word out and if someone can put it to use I'll whack it down then...


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

bark looks more like cherry than sweet gum to me.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

labdwakin said:


> bark looks more like cherry than sweet gum to me.


Kinda thought the same thing (that it looks like wild cherry, but I am not familiar with sweet gum. I have sawed some wild cherry; makes nice lumber. Here, they are not too big, so not too many board feet

73, Mark


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My bad... it is cherry, about 24" wide....


----------

